# Please sex this Leuc



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I have 3 leucomelas, they are all the same size, no difference to toe pads, etc. 

When I first got them I was hopeful i had at least 1 male, but they are all butterballs. 

They are approx 7 months now.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks a like a female to me.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

DOH! Luckily another show is coming up.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Does she look abnormally large to anyone? Does she always rest on her belly like that?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow....please post a few more pics.

If not egg laden....and 7 months is a little on the early side.....it does look overweight.

My females, when egg laden, will def rest on their stomachs and have that pouched look but it's the sides of your frog that has me a little puzzled.

The side of the body looks stretched to the max......


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is two more pics of her. 

She does not always lay low to the ground only sometimes. 

I feed these guys Tues, Thurs and Sat & Sun ( I have also included their feeding chart )

HAH, ok while typing this up, I think i may have come across what may be a male leuc in my trio (or so I hope). His pics are last. And when I think about these two do spend a lot of time together. 

Please oh please, let the last one be a male.



EDIT* I found a pic of her from 1.25, I added this at the end.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone have any thoughts with the new pics? Do they need a diet or should I be expecting the pitter patter of little feet soon?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

They look obese to me... Leucs are voracious feeders and have no concept of when to stop, in my experience. Try feeding them heavily once a week, or half as much twice a week. 

For me the only reliable way to tell gender is calling. You will know you have a male, they are loud.

I bought six froglets and all of them turned out female, it took me a while to find a male.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

They definately appear overweight to me. I was really concerned about the first picture as it looked almost bloated but the next set of pictures you posted looked more like an overweight frog. I had a leuc that was given to me that was quite large like that. She was stressed from the move for a while and didn't come out at all so she missed out on feedings. But now she has slimmed down and is usually out during the day foraging. I noticed an increase in activity after she lost some of her weight. Of course it is also probably due to getting used to her surroundings again but she looks great now.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks guys, I will get them on a diet pronto. 

I must admit i am a little bit puzzled and concerned though, they get the same amount of food as my 3 teribilis do and they are not overweight. :/


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

what is this "ofenfisch" your feeding them?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

basshummper said:


> what is this "ofenfisch" your feeding them?


opps I never did translate that, it's firebrats Firebrat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

oh good, now i know a German word that isn't a swear.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been raising and breeding leucs for about ten years and have to say they look fine to me. Juvenile leucs can look very fat, but I find they won't eat more than is good for them. If there is too much food in the viv, it is still in there the next day. And I feed my frogs every day (twice a day for the little ones). These frogs will eat all day long in the wild, so restricting feeding to once or twice a week seems incorrect to me.

Also, all of my juveniles always look alike at this age to me. The females tend to be bigger and fatter at maturity, but this difference only really becomes apparent after a year or more. You can play back the leuc call to them now and some males will try to call back or become very agitated by the calling.

Good luck with them! Richard in Staten island.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

My take on the sexes. The one your calling a female looks like a male to me, and the one you called a male looks like a female to me. 

The main trait I look for is the head region. Males have more of a disticnt head, with a neck where the females are triangular from the front of the head to the front legs.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

dartsami said:


> My take on the sexes. The one your calling a female looks like a male to me, and the one you called a male looks like a female to me.
> 
> The main trait I look for is the head region. Males have more of a disticnt head, with a neck where the females are triangular from the front of the head to the front legs.


I know this is a late reply, but i was recently out of the country.

You are correct, it turns out I have two males and one female.


----------

